# D50 Firmware or hacks or site to get the most out of it?



## skatesurferdude (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I own a Nikon d50. I would like to know if there is any unsupported firmware upgrades for it? I like to get the most out of this camera. I am willing to hack it. 

Otherwise I love a site that is all about the nikon d50 and how to get the most out of it. Do you guys know of any such site? 

Kyle


----------



## ann (Oct 2, 2008)

there is a nikon site for nikon users, and they may have a section just for that model.

just google nikon and i am sure you will have no probems finding the url.

why would you want unsuppoted firmware upgrades, nikon should be providing anything you n eed, or perhaps i don't understand the question.


----------



## ANDS! (Oct 2, 2008)

What are you not allowed to say Nikoncafe or Nikonians?  How ambiguous.  

As for "hacked" firmware - none that I know of.  What exactly do you want your D50 to do that its not doing?


----------



## skatesurferdude (Oct 25, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> What are you not allowed to say Nikoncafe or Nikonians?  How ambiguous.
> 
> As for "hacked" firmware - none that I know of.  What exactly do you want your D50 to do that its not doing?



Take 4GB HCSD cards.....


----------

